# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  مسجات عيد الاضحى

## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليكمـ ورحمه الله وبركاته .. هذه مسجات لعيد الاضحى اعاده الله علينا وعليكمـ بالخير والطاعات 




أسأل الله لك,,,,,,
راحة تملأ نفسك,,,,
ورضا يغمر قلبك,,
وعملا يرضي ربك,,,
وسعادة تنوروجهك,
ونصرا يقهر عدوك,
وذكرا يشغل وقتك,
وعفوا يغسل ذنبك,
وفرجا يكشف همك,,,
ورزقا يقضي دينك,
‏وعيدا يسعد قلبك,
أعواما مديدة,,,,

..من العايدين..




يا"صوت المطر"
يا"ريح القصيد"
ياضحكةالوردالجديد" 
عسى"عيدك"دايم سعيد"..





كل عام وانت ياعمري بخير
كل عام وانت طيب ياغلاي..
شـمعةأعيادك عسى دايم تنير
مثل مانورت بوجودك سماي.
كل عام وإنت ياعمري بخير
كل عام وإنت ياقلبي معاي




انتظرت العيد أجمل انتظار
وربي بلغني بعد صبر جميل
ياسيد خلاني أنا اصحابي اكثار
والبدايه لك على حبي دليل
((عيدك مبارك))ياأحلى أختيار
ولو عطيتك(( قلبي ))عيديه قليل
خاصه الى احلى ورده محمديه






إن كان تكفيك الرســالة فأنا
أرسلت,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
وإن كان مايكفيك جاك إتصــالي
وإلا فأنا طقيت بابك وقدمت
لك التهاني يابعــد كل غــالي
,كل عام وأنتم بخير,




بكل تواضع وأريحية...
وبعيدا عن الكذب والرياء والمجاملة...
مع عدم التقيد بالأساليب التقليدية...
وفي ظل هذا الزخم الهائل..
من التهاني والتبريكات..

(يتشرف فلان الفلاني)

(بتهنئتكم بعيد الاضحى المبارك)






بكل : شمـــوخ المعــــزه !
بكل : صفـــات المحبــــــه !
بكل : أوسمــه التقديــــر !
بكل : ‏سمــات الإحتـــــرام !
بكل : أوجــه الصـــــــداقه !
أهنئك 
¤¤ بعيد الاضحى ¤¤

اعاده الله عليك وانت باتم صحه وعافية




اذا واحد ارسل لك رسالة العيد
ترسله هالرسالة

.

رسالتـك شفرتهـا فـي بريـدي
واصبح بريـدي للموده بساتين 
لا صرت يا شمعة حياتـي بعيدي
أشوف كل الناس عنـي بعيدين 
لقياك هي نغمة غرامي وعيدي
وفرحة لقاك تخلي العيدعيدين

&عيدك مبارك&







أقول لك في طلة العيد مبروك *
ومبروك اقدمها لحضرة سموك

أهديك كرت التهنئه قبل يهدوك *
واشاركك بالعيد وأعيش جوك

يافرحتي بالعيد والعيد مبروك *
فرحتك تفرحنا وتقهر عدوك

[عيدك مبارك]





لست أول المهنئين
لكنني أرقهم كلمة
وأصدقهم مشاعر
وألطفهم عبارة
أنتقي أحرفي بكل اتقان
ليس لأني مبدع الكلمة !!
بل لأنني سأوجهها لمن يستحقها
{ كل عام وأنت بخير }



مين قال إني في عيد 
أو إني حتى سعيد 
أنا عيدي والله 
يوم أشوفك إنت سعيد 




ودي أهديك يالغالي 
من السما نجمها العالي 
و من الارض معدنها الغالي 
ومني أجمل ما في حياتي 





إلى من قطف الإبتسامة 
وطبعها على أحزاني 
إلى من علمني هندسة العبارة 
وكسر حواجز قلمي 
إليك أرسل مسجي 
قبل كل البش أعايده 
كل عام وإنت بخير 




تضيق شرايني 
وتنسد أوردتي 
وتختنق أهاتي 
عندما يراودني شعور 
أن العيد سيأتي 
ولن تكون بجانبي 




قلبي يبيك 
ودوم يشتريك 
وبنبضه وحبه يرويك 
وبحنانه يدفيك 
وبقرب العيد يهنيك 





الكل بالعيد فرحان 
إلا أنا زعلان 
ودي أقولك 
كل عام وإنت بخير 
وإنت قريب وأخذك بالاحضان 




شفت الخروف وشلون يصير فيه 
يوم يجهزو ليضحوا فيه 
هذا حالي 
يوم يقرب العيد 
وإنت لسه بعيد 




بالعيد والله يالغالي 
ودي أهديك عيوني 
بس خفت أشتاق أشوفك 
وما أقدر 




فديت الي من كل البشر فضلني 
بحبه وفي قلبه توجني 
كل عام وإنت بخير 
وربي يحفظك على طول جنبي 




أهديك أربع أحرف 
أ 
ح 
ب 
ك 
وأقولك كل عام وإنت بخير 




المرسل: 
واحد من الناس 
المستقبل: 
أعزوأغلى الناس 
النص: 
عيدك سعيد قبل كل الناس 




إن كنت مشغول بالعيد 
بس لفته يا الحبيب 
مسج بكلمتين للمحب 
تقوله كل عام وإنت بخير 




عيدك مبارك 
يا قاطع أخبارك 
العيد بلا وصالك 
ماله بهجة ولا فرحة 
وإنت بعيد عن أحبابك 




فديت الي تذكرني 
ودايم أنا على باله 
فديت اللي عايدني 
وربي يحقق أماله 



يا مسج الحب سلم عليه 
وقوله كل عام وهو بخير 
ولا يبعد عن الحبايب 
العيد وهو بعيد وربي شين 




لا تعتقد أن هذا صوت جوالك 
يخبرك برسالة 
لا 
هذي صرخة فؤادي 
تقولك 
كل عام وإنت بخير 




أجمل باقة ورد أرسلها 
من قلبي وأحطها بإيديك 
تنشر العبير الفواح حوليك 
وتقولك كل عام وإنت بخير 



قلبي يحبك 
وبحبه يحميك 
وبنبضه يرويك 
وبحنانه يدفيك 
وبقرب العيد يهنيك 



ممكن تغمض عيونك 
شفت الظلام عيوني 
هذا العيد من دونك 



أصعب شعور إنك تفكر بشخص 
وما يفكر فيك 
وترسله مسج وتقوله 
كل عام وإنت بخير 
وما يرد عليك 






مسجات نكت 

يا ويلي 
قرب يومي 
والكل بيضحي بذبحي 
وبيدوق لحمي 

المرسل 
خروف العيد 





خروف دخلوه المصحة ليش 



لأن عيد الأضحى قرب 




خروف مقدم على هجرة 
ليش 
لأن بلاد العرب 
ما يحتفلوا بالعيد
وكل عام وانتو بالف خير
عيد سعيد

----------


## MOONY

ربي يعطيكِ ألف عافيه
موفقه
تحياتي

----------


## عنيده

_سلاام .._ 

_وناسه توني شاريه تلفون جديد بناسبه العيد خخخخخ و ما عندي مسجات .. 

انقذتيني الصراحه .. 

الله يعطيج العافيه .._ 

_و كل عام و انتي بالف خير .._ 

_عيدج مبارك .._ 

_تحياتي .._

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

moony
عنيده
مشكوين غناتي على المرور الحلووو
ومن العايدين السعيدين
موفقين لكل خير

----------


## احلى توته

مشكووووووووووووووووره خيتو
 :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

حلووووووووووووووووووين وااااااجد

تسلم يمناكـ 

طرح لاعدم 

تحياتي 

عاشقة المستحييل

----------


## اسير بس مجروح

مشكووووووووووووووووره خيوو 
وكل عام وانتي بخير

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

احلى توته
عاشقة المستحيل
اسير بس مجروح
يسلموووووو على المرور الحلووو
موفقين

----------


## ساره لولو

كل عام وانتى بخير
يسلموا

----------


## أزهار اللوتس

:shiny:      يسلموووا على الطرح

----------


## Malamh Cute

*تسلمي دمووعهـ عَ المسجآت الرووعهـ ،،*

*ربي يعَطيك الف عاافيه ،،*

*وكِل عَام وانتي بالف خَير ،،*

*دمتي بود ،،*

*كروزهـ*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

روعه
يسلمو

----------


## وريد الورود

تسلميييييييييييييييين خيتي

لاخلى ولا عدم

----------


## @قهرeتهم@

يسلمووووووووووووو ع المسجات رررررروعه يعطيش العااااافية اختي دمعة

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يسلموا* 
*وكل عام وانتِ بخييييييير*

----------


## بنت الوفاء

*تحياتي وكل عام وانتم بخير*
*تسلمي علي المسجات الجميله* 
*والله يعطيكي العافيه* 
*وتتهني انشاء الله* 
*مشكوررررررررررين*

----------


## هدوء الغرام

*مشكورة غناتي* 
*كلهم حلوين مثلك*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

يسلمووووووو يالغلا
موفقين لكل خيــــــــــر
لاخلا ولاعدم منكم

----------


## أزهار اللوتس

روعة يسلمووو ا

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

يسلمووو غناتي

----------


## Sweet Magic

وعليكمـ السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته 

دمعة طفلة حزينة 

يعطيك الله العافية على المسجات الروعة 

وننتظر جديدك

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سويت/ الروووعه وجودك غناتي 
دمتي بود
موفقه

----------

